# Alternative Ideas for Track Ballast



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

I just finished painting my 4x4 table and will be setting up my O-27 on it. I'll be posting a thread covering making of it soon. Anyway, there isn't going to be any theme, just whimsy, general mendacity, and all the fun that fits. 

I'd like to get ideas for alternatives for track ballast. I'm not committing to anything yet, but would just like to get everyone's crazy ideas for what might work other than cork, hobby store bought ballast, or the premade foam. Not saying I'll use your idea, but any suggestions from left field, or for that matter, the parking lot are welcome.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Fine, colored aquarium gravel...preferably chartreuse, fuchsia or sky blue pink...


----------



## sschullery (Feb 15, 2012)

I've heard that you can buy bags of that little gravel that they use on shingles--roofing gravel, or some such, at construction suppliers.

Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Kitty Litter new not used, try this link.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Kitty liter works great......if your cat can not get to your layout


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

After years of gluing down ballast on train layouts, I wanted to try something less messy on my O-27 layout. I cut raised roadbed from scraps of Masonite paneling and used a palm sander with course paper to round over the edges (mess was left in the shop and not on the layout!). I painted it with light gray acrylic craft paint, but since then I've found a textured spray paint that looks like stone from Rust-oleum. I'm thinking I may pull out the roadbed strips (not glued down, held in place with track mounting screws, extra tied not yet glued down either) and repaint with that stone looking spray paint.
http://rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=79


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Today I am using ballast, but in my early days of modeling I was using absorbs it
is a oil absorb granules, the idea was keep the track dry as well.

Andre.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

AG216 said:


> Today I am using ballast, but in my early days of modeling I was using absorbs it
> is a oil absorb granules, the idea was keep the track dry as well.
> 
> Andre.


this would work, if you can control the dust produced by this product, it is smaller in size and is closer to the right color than kitty litter.

colored sand also works ok, but is better suited for an HO layout. JMO..........mike


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Handy,
I like your idea of a solid piece rather than a gravel type. I'm not apposed to gravel, I just have this image in my head of what I'd like and though I can't see it clearly, it's more of a solid bed rather than a gravel type.

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> this would work, if you can control the dust produced by this product, it is smaller in size and is closer to the right color than kitty litter.
> 
> colored sand also works ok, but is better suited for an HO layout. JMO..........mike


Agree is dusty but you can control it shaking it or casting.
AG.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

You don't say whether your layout is toy-ish or high rail-ish. If it's toy-ish in looks, gray carpet padding would look good and reduce noise at the same time.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

It's definately toy. I like the carpet idea but I'm worried about fibers... I hear tell a fiber rich diet isn't good for trains :laugh::laugh::laugh: hwell:


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

The carpet pad I referred to does not have fibers that would get into and damage a train. I just recently bought some for use under a new oriental rug. The carpet pad is a medium dark gray color with darker flex randomly dispersed through out. It had a no-skid rubbery material on the bottom. It's the perfect height for ballast and cuts very easily with a utility knife. Not expensive at all, either.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you have a picutre or a brand/type name?


----------

